# ZEWB vs ANIMALZ



## Hooked (22/6/18)

Hi @method1 

What's the difference between ZEWB and ANIMALZ? From the flavour descriptions they seem to be similar. How strange ...

*Milc & Mr Hardwick’s - ZEWB*
Iced vanilla frosting.
Crunchy biscuit base.
The Authentic Zewb experience.

*Mr Hardwick’s – Animalz*
Classic baked animal biscuits topped with rich vanilla icing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/6/18)

Hooked said:


> Hi @method1
> 
> What's the difference between ZEWB and ANIMALZ? From the flavour descriptions they seem to be similar. How strange ...
> 
> ...



@Hooked I picked this up too this week. Not sure what's going on but I found it strange to a colab juice released and now one of the makers releases same profile but on their own.

Only thing I can think of is maybe Zewb is no longer a Colab aka internal affairs.


----------



## boxerulez (22/6/18)

Hooked said:


> Hi @method1
> 
> What's the difference between ZEWB and ANIMALZ? From the flavour descriptions they seem to be similar. How strange ...
> 
> ...



All I know is I have never been disappointed by any of @method1 's commercial juices... nor of his diy releases. Deffo gonna give this a go when I get my paws on it.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (22/6/18)

I like options!


----------



## Hooked (22/6/18)

@Chukin'Vape Or maybe the juice underwent some tweaking and Animalz is a kind of second version ... who knows ... gee, I used to love those biscuits!! You get the ones for doggies now too. I bought a packet for my rascals and I was seriously tempted to try one lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Strontium (22/6/18)

@method1 has yet to put out a bad juice or one shot. His juice is also supporting a charity and to top it off he’s a super helpful n awesome oke. 
I’ll happily buy his stuff before any other local mixer. 

Ps: He also doesn’t try threaten you with lawyers when you try clone his juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (23/6/18)

Should do a comparison between Sugar Dots and Jellies too. 
Bet Hardwicks wins that battle too. 
Finally a strawberry jam biscuit face off for the clean sweep. 
Or am I just milc.....I mean milking it now?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (25/6/18)

I think its just a Name thing (I might be wrong?) as at last years vape con they had Zoob and Zewb, and when i asked they said there was some legal issues and the name had to be changed to Zewb (this is just what the guy behind the counter said, I can in no way confirm validity)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (8/7/18)

Yes Iirc Milc got into hot water over blatant use of a Bakers product likeness.


Dietz said:


> I think its just a Name thing (I might be wrong?) as at last years vape con they had Zoob and Zeb, and when i asked they said there was some legal issues and the name had to be changed to Zewb (this is just what the guy behind the counter said, I can in no way confirm validity)



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimmas (27/7/18)

I've never tried Zewb / Zoob, but I've made Pebble Cream Bronuts which I assume is pretty close and I hated it. Tasted like Sunlight liquid smells.

Recently won a 60ml Mr Hardwicks Animalz and received it today. Freshly wicked Ammit 25mm, airflow halfway open, 0.19 build @ 40w and i must say it tastes great! It tastes exactly as the Zoo biscuits do. Very light lemon with loads of vanilla frosting on top of a cookie. A real winner this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

